# Is this diatoms?



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Since I feed the coral once a week and use reef nutrition liquid type of foods, and feed anemones 2 times per week, it looks like I have another diatom bloom. My tank is 4 months old. I had one bloom 2 months ago and it was all gone.

Is this diatom bloom, or just my rocks aging? I also noticed one tiny bubble algae that I removed yesterday, and strings of hair algae here and there.




*


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry I cant help you to identify. 
You should post this in the saltwater section.


----------

